# Grease or lube for skewer? bearing cups, lockring, etc.



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Any thoughts on a preferred lube for skewer axles? Do you have any prerefences?

I have Park Poly Lube, ProLink and 3-in-1 oil at my disposal. Don't want to slow down my spinning wheels with something too thick, or on the other hand use something too thin, that will break down too quickly.

I should ask about bearing cups, brake pivot bolt in fork, cassette lockring at the same time.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't understand. Do you want to use the grease on the skewers, or on the cups and cones of the hub axles?


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

On the skewers -- that's what I'm really not sure about ... whether a too thick grease will slow things down ... so which grease/lube to use?

and also on the bottom bracket bearing cups, where they thread into the BB shell.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

I use a dab of Pedro's ... or Park ... or Lubriplate ... or whatever's handy ... and put a thin coat on the skewer.

Could somebody please tell me what "Mr. Versatile's" signature says? TIA.


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

rideorglide said:


> On the skewers -- that's what I'm really not sure about ... whether a too thick grease will slow things down ... so which grease/lube to use?
> 
> and also on the bottom bracket bearing cups, where they thread into the BB shell.


Sounds like you don't know much about bike components. Skewers don't turn when you ride!!!!:mad2:


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Greasing the skewers has nothing to do with speed. Axles and skewers on bike wheels don't spin the wheels rotate on the bearings around them. Park poly lube, Pedros, Phil Wood, Dura Ace grease, Motorex Swiss bike lube all rock. 

I put grease or the appropriate Loctite on threaeded fasteners. On a brake pivot a small bit of Finish Line Cross Country synthetic lube for me. BB cup thrads get wrapped in teflon plumbers tape. Keeps them form creaking.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

*Quick poll*

Quote #1:



linus said:


> Sounds like you don't know much about bike components.


Quote #2:



> Skewers don't turn when you ride


Quote #3:



> !!!!:mad2:


Quick poll: would the value of Linus's post have:

a) increased
b) decreased
c) stayed the same

WITHOUT Quotes #1 and 3?

Opinions sought....


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I was taught long ago (about 18 years ago now) by a local mechanic, who was an outstanding wrench, to lightly grease skewer rods where they will be hidden in the hub body. At the time most where steel and it helped with corrosion on the skewers after riding in the wet. I've always kept this habit up when building a new bike. Probably not an issue if you have Ti skewers, but it won't hurt.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

onrhodes said:


> I was taught long ago (about 18 years ago now) by a local mechanic, who was an outstanding wrench, to lightly grease skewer rods where they will be hidden in the hub body. At the time most where steel and it helped with corrosion on the skewers after riding in the wet. I've always kept this habit up when building a new bike. Probably not an issue if you have Ti skewers, but it won't hurt.



Exactly. Good advice.


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

onrhodes said:


> I was taught long ago (about 18 years ago now) by a local mechanic, who was an outstanding wrench, to lightly grease skewer rods where they will be hidden in the hub body. At the time most where steel and it helped with corrosion on the skewers after riding in the wet. I've always kept this habit up when building a new bike. Probably not an issue if you have Ti skewers, but it won't hurt.


+1

Nice one.


----------



## linus (Mar 24, 2005)

neil0502 said:


> Quote #1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does your post have any value to this thread?
Probably not.....
Okay. Please do not hijack the thread. This thread isn't about me.:mad2:


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

linus said:


> Does your post have any value to this thread?


Of course it does.

Please .... if you can't answer the question/impart information without being condescending/and or insulting ... then just don't answer the question.

Better for everybody that way.

Thanks.


----------

